# Sites, software, and mobile apps.



## JakeG (Dec 22, 2020)

Hi, I will be starting my business soon. Lawn mowing, leaf cleanup, snow removal, and ice management.

I'm looking for a computer program or website that I can manage everything through, with a corresponding mobile app for android.

This is what I need:
To be able to create daily route in the program and assign them to my mobile app. I want to be able to save these route so that I don't have to recreate the mowing routes every week.
To be able to GPS each job on the mobile app.
To be able to clock in and out of each individual job on the app.
To be able to clock in and out for the day on the app and have that time clock appear in the program for payroll.
Program needs to allow me to add customers and they come in, add customer info, name, phone, email, address, service, sq ft, price per service.
Ability to send invoices via email to each customer at day end or after clocking out for a job.
Emailed invoice should have an option to pay with card right then and there, or a link to pay somehow.
Payments need to be able to go into my business bank account.

I think that's what I need right off the bat. Am I asking to much? Am I missing anything?


Cross posted in Lawnsite.


----------



## pbjunkie92 (Aug 14, 2009)

LMN


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

pbjunkie92 said:


> LMN


This


----------



## tmlawncare (Mar 10, 2007)

Workwave service offers all the above.


----------



## TwoGingerS (Nov 20, 2018)

I use service autopilot and really like it.


----------



## E-Town (Mar 11, 2018)

Workwave or Yardbook!


----------



## E-Town (Mar 11, 2018)

Jobber ?


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Looking into QB Time - a bit spendy, but usually the good ones are.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

For us quick books time has been issue prone. We just switched to ontheclock.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I use Exaktime for the time tracking which syncs with Quickbooks for the billing.

Don't know if it covers all of your bases because I have not attempted to use it 100% in the fashion that you are trying to.


----------

